# Overnight stay at Dover Port (Speed Ferries)



## 91425 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

 Does anyone know of a good place to stay over night. We have booked a crossing with Speed Ferries and its a 7.45 am 11th Sept crossing from Dover with Speed Ferries, so will be travelling down the evening before.  

Cheers

Paul and Julia


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

someone doubtless will come back with the exact directions you need but basically yes - you can stay at the top of the cliffs overlooking the harbour. There's always one or two motorhomes up there - just get in the vicinity of the docks and look up, up, up!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*dover*

hi, you can also stop right on the sea front a fee is charged but you can't get no nearer than this.just check the road sign's 
pete


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*overnight at Dover*

You can stop on the sea front at Dover, (I think it's called Marine Parade) free of charge after 6pm, if you turn in towards the Harbourmasters office, and then make a left turn onto the sea front you will see dozens of campers parked there. If you have a blue badge it's free at any time. We stopped there in May this year, no probs whatsoever.

Going with Speedferries ourselves in August, might see you over there our camper has a big snail in racing colours on the bonnet, look out for us.


----------



## 91425 (May 1, 2005)

*Dover overnight stop*

Cheers
 Thanks for the info. When you say blue badge, we are members of the Motor Caravaners Club and that has a blue badge, is that the same.

We will keep an eye open for you, how long are you going for.


----------



## 91557 (May 1, 2005)

*Overnight stay at Dover*

The car park at the top of the cliffs overlooking the ferry port is National Trust who charge £1.60 for non members and is open from 9 am to 6 pm.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Overnight stay at Dover Port*

There are also two nice places in St Margaret's at Cliffe not far from Dover. Either directly at the beach, or on top of the cliff at Dover Patrol Monument. See my entries in the "Campsites & WildSpots" database here in this Forum.

Stayed several nights at Patrol Monument: Absolutely quiet and a magnificent view.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

